# NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm here to inform you that the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) in the USA has opened a Federal investigation into the recent surge of VW/Audi DSG/Mechatronic Unit malfunctions.
Here are the links:
http://nhthqnwws112.odi.nhtsa....1.pdf
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=988
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4465016
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4486496
Yes, we do love our cars, but the DSG's have been failing way too soon, and way too often, even after repeated repair attempts! We decided to put our collective heads together before someone was seriously injured or killed. (Read the reports and you'll see.) We hope our effort will inspire a similar action by others.
JOIN THE CAMPAIGN... PLEASE FILE YOUR REPORT IF YOU HAVE HAD OR ARE CURRENTLY HAVING A DSG ISSUE. *AUDI A3 & TT OWNERS WITH DSG ISSUES SHOULD FILE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.* HERE IS THE LINK: 
https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ 
Good luck! Please pass the word to others you may know! Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWRedux at 1:20 AM 7-24-2009_


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (VWRedux)*

Hey, thanks for the link.
Question. Will having our cars modded to the teeth disqualify any efforts? Good thing is that I never got the DSG flash.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (Gothic Serpent)*

Hmmm...Mine works as advertised. 12 guys? Pretty low threshold.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgw* »_Hmmm...Mine works as advertised. 12 guys? Pretty low threshold.


12 guys that are listed on this particular report (*15 other complaints of similar issues). I'm sure there's a lot more if they search for it.


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

Awesome idea - lets completely trash the resale value of our cars.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_Awesome idea - lets completely trash the resale value of our cars.

yeah and get everyone worried that they are going to be the next failure.


----------



## JLT (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_Awesome idea - lets completely trash the resale value of our cars.

relax - if the govt gets vw to fix it then there wont be any damage to your vehicles value.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (JLT)*

They only need 473 more reports to get to 1% of the population (50,000 estimated DSG's, only 27 incidents reported so far). From the number of problems I have read about on this forum over the years I am not going to worry about it.
Also, if you read through the forum links you will see that the government can't make VW do anything.



_Modified by dmorrow at 7:43 AM 7-25-2009_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_Awesome idea - lets completely trash the resale value of our cars.

Could it get much worse?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

What I hope is that we don't discourage progressive companies like Audi from operating in the U.S... It's a wasteland out there with all the regulations and legal mumbo jumbo hoops to jump through. If it's an Audi problem, I suspect Audi will take care of it!


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (kgw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgw* »_What I hope is that we don't discourage progressive companies like Audi from operating in the U.S... It's a wasteland out there with all the regulations and legal mumbo jumbo hoops to jump through. If it's an Audi problem, I suspect Audi will take care of it! 
Discourage Audi with more regulatigons? Europe has much more regulation than here in the US. Don't forget, it was the government in collusion with the Big 3 that prevented any safety standard from being implemented. Same with CAFE, SUV loopholes, etc.The only thing we don't need is sham reporting like 60 minute's staged sudden acceleration on the Audi 5000's.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (LWNY)*

The U.S. tends to have less intelligent regulation due to the regulators being the regulated!


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (VWRedux)*

Seems to me, it's fair to open the case for those who experience issues.
I will only participate when I detect the problem though. Still, it's good to know that there's somewhere to go if it happens.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

Defects not being addressed lead to a bad rep. 
Bad rep = poor resale values.
Defects happen. How they are addressed either through the government or by the manufacturer is what counts to owners and potential buyers of a product.

If the manufacturer continues to make poor product, they in the end will suffer, and ultimately, the market for the products will disappear.
Keeping "quiet" about poor product does an injustice to the seller (lack of feedback to improve product) and buyers.


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

There is probably a lot of people driving around and thinking these issues with DSG are normal. For various reasons ETC. Dealers telling them it's normal or a person that has no clue about a car








My wife drove it for 4k and thought it was normal because her last car was a stick


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

If the DSG owners drove BMW's SMG, then they definitely would think the jerking rough shift is normal.


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

All these symptoms people are having are far from normal ! It's annoying unsafe and can't be good for the tranny overall...
VW been working on this for weeks now and still no answers> I am still waiting for higher VW rep tp call me when I asked why the dealer told me to keep driving until it is undrivable and don't worry if the tranny blows VW will replace it ...


----------



## Hal_K (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (VWRedux)*

Hmm, wonder if they will also study Bugatti Veyron, Bentley GT which are VWs also using Borg Warner transmissions. Ford of Europe uses Getrag. Porsches PDK is virtually DSG or what ever name the newer models have been given I believe Ferrari's DCT is inhouse. Opening whole can of worms. since Seat isn'r sold in NA that eliminates one division, unless negative findings are reported to EU. Most of you are too young (just fact, not negative comment) to know about the "unintended acceleration" of the Audi 5000.
A wonderful vehicle. Virtually killed sales of all Audis in U.S. Hope same does not happen now. Guess I'll drive my 06 3.2L AWD until California pays me to scrap it.


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (Hal_K)*

I guess if they have the same symptoms it would have to be looked at. I have had quite a bit of new cars and this VW would be the worst experience of them all... Every time I pull into my driveway I have to check and pray I don't roll back and run somebody over because the tranny slips on inclines... "Ya maybe something I should get use to driving, Its normal Ya right" To me that's a problem.. "just one off the symptoms


----------



## 07SlineA3 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (aeitingon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aeitingon* »_Awesome idea - lets completely trash the resale value of our cars.
Maybe my resale will go up


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (VWRedux)*

Thanks for the link.
I actually filled out my complaint a few minutes ago.
Good to know that there are folks keeping their eyes out for stuff like this while the rest of us float around.
Thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Here is a few more ! wonder if they filed complaints do a search be surprised how many are out there !
http://townhall-talk.edmunds.c...33cab


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vinman123)*

What's the deal with that thread? Problems on 1996 cars with slushbox? 1997 slushbox? 2007 stick shift?
I should chime in with my 1976 Scirocco sidewinder where the stick shift starts slipping (after countless number of burnouts).


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (Hal_K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hal_K* »_Hmm, wonder if they will also study Bugatti Veyron, Bentley GT which are VWs also using Borg Warner transmissions. Ford of Europe uses Getrag. Porsches PDK is virtually DSG or what ever name the newer models have been given I believe Ferrari's DCT is inhouse. 

PDK though the same type of transmission as the DSG, is actually unrelated. It comes down from a history of Porsche motorsport gearboxes.
As for the Veyron and Bentley, though these are DSGs in name they aren't the same either.
The problems with the DSG are specific to the transverse wet clutch 6spd unit that is in PQ35 platform cars. It's the Mechatronics in this transmission that has issues. I don't think the dry clutch 7-spd unit in the PQ35s is affected either.
I doubt the longitudinal DSG in the MLP cars (S4, Q5) will have these issues either, though it is possible.
What doesn't make any sense is this DSG has been around for a while in the TT and though Mechatronics failures did happen I don't think they were anywhere near as common as they are now (then again you could also say it's in a lot more cars now). But even 06 and 07 GTIs and A3s don't really seem to have the problem as much as 08 and 09 cars, leading me to think it might be a bad production run or a bad part somewhere from a supplier, or something they cheaped out on in newer units that lead to the problem.


----------



## lawless (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (vinman123)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vinman123* »_I guess if they have the same symptoms it would have to be looked at. I have had quite a bit of new cars and this VW would be the worst experience of them all... Every time I pull into my driveway I have to check and pray I don't roll back and run somebody over because the tranny slips on inclines... "Ya maybe something I should get use to driving, Its normal Ya right" To me that's a problem.. "just one off the symptoms










Wow, good thing you don't have a stick or you would be screwed.







j/k
It sucks that you all payed an extra 1200 for an option that doesn't work as it should.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Just placed my call to AoA to see what they can do about my car/part. Awaiting call back.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

My A3 is about 6 months old and I've had one experience with DSG disengagement at 60+ MPH on the freeway. The RPMs zoomed up about 2k, the dash display flashed and it lasted for about 2 seconds before re-engagement. Is this a hit or miss problem with just some versions of the mechatronics unit? Is there a "fixed" newer version of the unit? Or are all of them potentially prone to problems? I'd hate to get the unit replaced under warranty not knowing if it's really a fix and it happens again.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Director, Press and Public Relations
Public Relations Department
Volkswagen of America, Inc.
2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive
Herndon, VA 20171
Phone: 703 364 7650
Fax: 703 364 7071
Wireless: 703 939 1535
[email protected]
Since VW will not issue a recall...lets make them buy some of these vehicles back...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Call to Audi of America today...
Me: Hi, I was calling to see if there was an update on my car.
AoA: There hasn't been an update, please hold while I contact your dealer.
... 10 min. later
AoA: Well, the dealer says they _think_ the part will be in late August, but there's nothing definite. We'll call you back Wed with an update. (I think its their job to say they'll return a call in 2 days).
In 5 days, my car will have been at the dealer for 2 months w/o work even have been done on it. I'm out of warranty, so the repair will more then likely be coming out of my pocket. Any ideas of what I can do or possibly ask for, for my troubles?!?!


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

That's Crazy. My service tech told me my new TCU/Mechatronics unit will be here by the end of the week. My car has been at the dealer for 9 days, I'm wondering why yours is taking so long. Mine hasn't arrived yet but, I'll let you know. BTW my dealer is Champion Audi in Coconut Creek , Fl


----------



## vinman123 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

My MU was in the shop in 3 days will be ready this Wed.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

lemon law the car.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_Director, Press and Public Relations
Public Relations Department
Volkswagen of America, Inc.
2200 Ferdinand Porsche Drive
Herndon, VA 20171
Phone: 703 364 7650
Fax: 703 364 7071
Wireless: 703 939 1535
[email protected]
Since VW will not issue a recall...lets make them buy some of these vehicles back...


How long before this gets deleted, or the contact number changes?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_Call to Audi of America today...
Me: Hi, I was calling to see if there was an update on my car.
AoA: There hasn't been an update, please hold while I contact your dealer.
... 10 min. later
AoA: Well, the dealer says they _think_ the part will be in late August, but there's nothing definite. We'll call you back Wed with an update. (I think its their job to say they'll return a call in 2 days).
In 5 days, my car will have been at the dealer for 2 months w/o work even have been done on it. I'm out of warranty, so the repair will more then likely be coming out of my pocket. Any ideas of what I can do or possibly ask for, for my troubles?!?!

Thats acceptable to them? That sounds reasonable? By what measure if "yes" to either question?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_lemon law the car. 

We had a Vanagon that my father lemon lawed here in CA. I remember taking it on a trip and we pulled over when we smelled something burning in the engine. 
The mechanic found a Bible jammed between the intake and exhaust.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

Soooo...the good mech units start with trip 000's in the part #.


----------



## meshgiath (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*

So how might one go about finding this #? Anyone have pics/basic walkthrough?


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

if your mech was replaced...it should be on the work order. The 000's were made very recently...late June-July.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

I thought they would replace them with refurbished ones. But I guess all the vintage ones are running fine.
Maybe the next wave of replacements will get the refurbs from the first wave of MU replacements.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Latest update from dealer. The part is being hand delivered from "somewhere" tomorrow. Car should be ready by Thursday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

update its thursday


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

$2800 later, I have my car. Runs like stock. 
My part # started 02E...does that mean its old?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Thought I would post this from the GolfMK5 forum:
GolfMK5 thread 
"Ok a bit of background. I have a 2008 r32. At about 13000 miles, it started having the bad mechatronic symptoms. It was diagnosed as a bad mechatronic first time in the shop (no its normal for a dsg etc from the dealer.) We will order you a new one. In the mean time drive this jetta. I was quite happy with how things went. How long will it take: 2-6 weeks to get the part and throw (its internal to the transmission) in. Fast forward 2 weeks..I get a call from the manager who says volkswagen wants to send an engineer overr that had something to do with the r32 and or the dsg (it was a bit unclear) because they want to find out what really is happening with the mechatronic unit. A few days later they say they tore everything down and found the actual problem that is causing it. There is a teflon coated float thingy inside the mechatronic (i envision something like a float in a toilet but your free to imagine anything you like) where the teflon coating was inferior/not applied correctly causing it to bind when its HOT (which is why it works fine until the dsg warms up.) They replaced just the toilet thingy and now the car doesnt have the bad mechatronic symptoms any longer. This was verified by the shop manager as well to make sure I wasnt going to get it returned broken still. I have not picked up the car (the dealer called late friday and I was unable to get there to pickup my car before they closed so I was able to drive the jetta for the weekend as well.) I will pick it up monday night and if anyones interested report it back here if its fixed or not. He says that vw will put a tsb out to the dealers about this being a possible fix. I am ASSUMING this will mean much qucker turn around for everyone with this issue since the part is available and you dont need the entire mechatronic. Additionally this requires a transmission fluid change so according to the manager the 40000 dsg fluid change service can now be pushed back until x+40000 miles (x being whatever milage you have on the car when you get it fixed) saving $500 in work for my 50,000 mile lease (since the dsg fluid will now have to be changed after I am due to turn it in.) All in all I was very happy how I was treated by the dealership and do love the car (keeping fingers crossed)"


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

I just filed my report with them. 2 weeks so far waiting on my new Mechatronics Unit.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mj22* »_I just filed my report with them. 2 weeks so far waiting on my new Mechatronics Unit.


Best of luck. Hopefully yours doesn't take as long as mine did.
I did however get to get the old part back. Time to try and part it out


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: NHTSA OPENS FEDERAL INVESTIGATION INTO RECENT DSG MALFUNCTIONS (VWRedux)*

More Data, add me to the list:
Took my '08 2.0 A3 in for its paid-by-me 20K oil change and paid-by-Audicare 2 year brake flush. 
I also wanted them to look into the DSG issues I have been having which included really jerky behavior in reverse and 1st as well as the occasional missed shift. The service writer did the initial questioning and said they would check it out. Gave me a very very nice Q5 to drive for the day, woah, this is a nice vehicle and has lots of upgrades that I wish my A3 had...but that is another story (electric control of the opensky sunshade is sweet!). 
Turns out I need a new valve body which I assume is the mechatronics unit? 
There is no commitment on when but it will be a few weeks. The service writer said when they called the "tech line" that they were almost caught up with these units but it could still take a while. As long as it does not get worse it is supposed to be OK for me to still drive. Bummer. 
Love my dealer though, Starbuck's in the "Quattro Cafe" as well as big screen HDTV...


----------



## jried (Sep 22, 2008)

Edit: Disregard. The underlying cause of my flashing PRNDS issue was a faulty Tiptronic switch under the shifter. The dealer should have it installed tomorrow.


_Modified by jried at 7:05 PM 8/17/2009_


----------



## mj22 (Jan 18, 2007)

Just an update, 26 days and counting on my new Mechatronics Unit. So much for 10 days. Oh well, the new TT loaner isn't bad to have for the time period but, I'd like my car back sometime soon. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

KB could go back and ask for his money back from the repair
http://www.google.com/hostedne...L7I80


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*

Didn't see the word "Audi" in this article...maybe it's coming soon/later.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (LWNY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_KB could go back and ask for his money back from the repair
http://www.google.com/hostedne...L7I80


Interesting article and it looks like they at least figured out one of the issues. Surprised they are recalling some of the 2010's. I guess they will get fixed before they are even sold.


----------



## badbadtdi2009 (Jun 23, 2009)

http://www.wkyt.com/wymtnews/h....html
RECALL...I think we were on to something. The funny thing is that I think my new new jetta is also included in this recall...So..that would mean that VW gave me a new car knowing that the new one might have the same problem my new old one had. What a joke.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (badbadtdi2009)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badbadtdi2009* »_http://www.wkyt.com/wymtnews/h....html
RECALL...I think we were on to something. The funny thing is that I think my new new jetta is also included in this recall...So..that would mean that VW gave me a new car knowing that the new one might have the same problem my new old one had. What a joke. 

I don't really know your circumstances but they may not have known the extent of the problem, had enough parts to solve it right away on all cars or even had a chance to work on the what they were going to do about correcting it. I was involved with a manufacturer when it had a recall and it took some time to get drawings made, instructions out to the dealer, parts in stock (correct ones) and get the process moving.


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, I took my 2008 in with some reverse shuttering and some of the same behavior in first gear. My vehicle was returned to be stating, "DSG is within factory guidelines."
ASM told me that there was nothing to be repaired. Any ideas?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LWNY* »_KB could go back and ask for his money back from the repair
http://www.google.com/hostedne...L7I80



Hope so. I see the recall covers only a certain year span.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Hope so. I see the recall covers only a certain year span.
Now the cover all repair from 2007+. Unfortunately, you got a 2006. Maybe some more rabble rousing will cause them to expand their coverage?


----------

